# SIGMA to address their RF mount plans in early 2020 [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 20, 2019)

> We have been told that SIGMA is actively working on an RF mount lens roadmap and will announce their plans sometime in early 2020, I would suspect an announcement ahead of CP+ in February would be the ideal time to do so.
> Apparently distributors have received some early information about SIGMA’s plans, but our source on this one didn’t want to divulge any more information.
> It would be great for the EOS R system if SIGMA gets on board early with compelling lenses.



Continue reading...


----------



## ozturert (Nov 20, 2019)

Sigma is coming. Good news.


----------



## edoorn (Nov 20, 2019)

add Tamron too and we have something good here. My gut feeling says 2020 is going to be a great year for Canon shooters


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Nov 20, 2019)

And there's only two R cameras. Soon there will be so many RF lenses we won't even need a new camera. Transformation of quantity to quality!


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 20, 2019)

I'm hoping for Sigma to release their excellent and affordable 2,8/14-24 WA zoom, unless Canon produces one of those "crazy" UWA primes...


----------



## timmy_650 (Nov 20, 2019)

I sure hope Tamron just on the bandwagon too. They could really round out the the lens line up. Canon has great top of the line lenses but they are missing the midrange lenses.


----------



## Random Orbits (Nov 20, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> I'm hoping for Sigma to release their excellent and affordable 2,8/14-24 WA zoom, unless Canon produces one of those "crazy" UWA primes...



With Canon's UWA RF zoom going down to 15mm, I wonder how much demand there will be for a 14-24. Smaller zoom ratio, no IS and not filterable with a screw on filter...


----------



## hmatthes (Nov 20, 2019)

I am very happy with the Sigma 45mm f2.8 DG DN on the Leica SL.
I especially appreciate (1) aperture ring with "A" position; (2) great image quality; (3) great build quality ... but $550 seems high for a slow normal prime.


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 20, 2019)

Eagerly waiting for Macro lenses for Rf mount(150/180mm) along with Aps-C sized sensor camera. Hoping Sigma answers the lack of macro(1x) options for RF mounts.


----------



## Architect1776 (Nov 20, 2019)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



Not just compelling but quality budget lenses. If anything it will encourage Canon to roll out a few more lenses at a price point that us mere mortals can afford.


----------



## MaximPhotoStudio (Nov 20, 2019)

Great news. I love the redonkulous 105 f/1.4. Hoping for a Sigma 70-150 f/2.


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 20, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> I'm hoping for Sigma to release their excellent and affordable 2,8/14-24 WA zoom, unless Canon produces one of those "crazy" UWA primes...



Why not just use the current Canon mount with an adapter? 

Has anybody been using current Sigma lenses with the R? I have a macro, but I just realized I haven't tried it yet!


----------



## Timedog (Nov 20, 2019)

I want to see an RF Tamron 35, sigma 35, and Canon L 35 go head to head. I almost bought the Tamron 35mm 1.4 but don't want to invest in more EF glass.


----------



## melgross (Nov 20, 2019)

We’re all assuming, I assume, that these will be new designs, rather than remounted current designs?


----------



## navastronia (Nov 20, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> Why not just use the current Canon mount with an adapter?
> 
> Has anybody been using current Sigma lenses with the R? I have a macro, but I just realized I haven't tried it yet!



I'm using the Sigma 35/1.4 on my new RP with firmware 1.4. The autofocus is reasonably accurate and reasonably fast, but isn't as good in either respect as Canon's 85/1.8 on the same body. Would an RF native Sigma lens perform better than a Canon lens? I'm not sure.

EDIT: "as well as," not "better than" (a Canon lens).


----------



## Joules (Nov 20, 2019)

melgross said:


> We’re all assuming, I assume, that these will be new designs, rather than remounted current designs?


Why not both?


----------



## Adventure Kid (Nov 20, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> Why not just use the current Canon mount with an adapter?
> 
> Has anybody been using current Sigma lenses with the R? I have a macro, but I just realized I haven't tried it yet!



Yes, I’ve been using the Sigma Art 35mm 1.4, paired with the EOS R.


----------



## Arod820 (Nov 20, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> Why not just use the current Canon mount with an adapter?
> 
> Has anybody been using current Sigma lenses with the R? I have a macro, but I just realized I haven't tried it yet!


I’ve used my f1.8 zooms on the R with crop, works seamlessly for video. Af at 60fps didn’t work but maybe the firmware fixed that. For photo it does lower your megapixels though


----------



## Arod820 (Nov 20, 2019)

I’m wishing sigma will put out a cheaper version of the 28-70 f2.


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 20, 2019)

Arod820 said:


> I’ve used my f1.8 zooms on the R with crop, works seamlessly for video. Af at 60fps didn’t work but maybe the firmware fixed that. For photo it does lower your megapixels though



Why is that? (As soon as I get a chance I'm trying my macro.)


----------



## Mark3794 (Nov 20, 2019)

timmy_650 said:


> I sure hope Tamron just on the bandwagon too. They could really round out the the lens line up. Canon has great top of the line lenses but they are missing the midrange lenses.



I'd love a tamron 28-75 f2.8 like the sony E mount version


----------



## Arod820 (Nov 20, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> Why is that? (As soon as I get a chance I'm trying my macro.)


The 1.8 sigma art zooms are designed for aps-c so the camera automatically crops the sensor to avoid vignettes, but I believe your macro is designed for full frame sensors so you should be good.


----------



## melgross (Nov 20, 2019)

Joules said:


> Why not both?


Because remounted lenses aren’t a big deal. They won’t perform as well, and will be bulkier than otherwise.


----------



## Tom W (Nov 20, 2019)

Well, looking at the Sigma web site, they do have a new 24-70 f/2.8 DG DN A for the E-mount. Designed specifically for mirrorless. So it stands to reason that it'll some day come in an RF-compatible version.






SIGMA 24-70mm F2.8 DG DN | Art


Exclusively for mirrorless, the SIGMA 24-70mm F2.8 DG DN | Art flagship zoom lens is developed to achieve superior optical performance.




www.sigmaphoto.com


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 20, 2019)

Random Orbits said:


> With Canon's UWA RF zoom going down to 15mm, I wonder how much demand there will be for a 14-24. Smaller zoom ratio, no IS and not filterable with a screw on filter...


About 50 % less expensive, and really really good.
PS: I'm certainly no Sigma fanboy, I presently own exclusively Canon and Leica lenses, but the mirrorless 14-24 Sigma seems to be great value for few bucks.


----------



## unfocused (Nov 20, 2019)

melgross said:


> We’re all assuming, I assume, that these will be new designs, rather than remounted current designs?


I'm not assuming that. These are third party manufacturers. They need design flexibility so that they can interchange mounts among Canon, Nikon and Sony. I imagine they will look at each lens and determine if it requires a new design for mirrorless. I would say it is likely that some of the lenses will be specifically designed for mirrorless bodies, but probably not specific to Canon. They may feel some lenses don't need to be specific to mirrorless -- for example, I wouldn't be surprised if the 600mm zooms are basically remounted current designs, as there is not likely to be a lot of difference in size or weight between a remount and a mirrorless-specific lens at those focal lengths. Since EF mount lenses already perform equally well on R bodies, I would think these would as well regardless of what route they take.


----------



## Tom W (Nov 20, 2019)

Sigma also has a 35 f/1.2 DG DN Art lens designed for mirrorless, and that could also find its way to the RF mount. That would likely put some pressure on Canon to respond, if they're not already working on such a lens.


----------



## Tom W (Nov 20, 2019)

As far as I can tell, other than the new 24-70 f/2.8 DG DN Art and the 35 f/1.2 DG DN Art, the rest of their mirrorless full frame lenses are the same design as their DSLR lenses, but built with a mirrorless mount. Not that they're bad lenses, but they're not really going to be any better than mounting a DSLR lens on the R series with the standard Canon adapter. 

In other words, the DSLR design lenses, while good, don't take advantage of the shorter backfocus design of the mirrorless bodies.


----------



## jvillain (Nov 20, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> Why not just use the current Canon mount with an adapter?
> 
> Has anybody been using current Sigma lenses with the R? I have a macro, but I just realized I haven't tried it yet!



The 85 Art for portait work and the 18-35 & 50-100 for video. All work better than they did on the 80D and they worked pretty great on the 80D

.


----------



## Fran Decatta (Nov 20, 2019)

I already got the 28-70 f2... hope that sigma doesnt take something out with same IQ and focus, but with less price hahaha. I can't be more happy right now with this lens, actually. I dont have the feel to need anything more, for my work.


----------



## melgross (Nov 20, 2019)

unfocused said:


> I'm not assuming that. These are third party manufacturers. They need design flexibility so that they can interchange mounts among Canon, Nikon and Sony. I imagine they will look at each lens and determine if it requires a new design for mirrorless. I would say it is likely that some of the lenses will be specifically designed for mirrorless bodies, but probably not specific to Canon. They may feel some lenses don't need to be specific to mirrorless -- for example, I wouldn't be surprised if the 600mm zooms are basically remounted current designs, as there is not likely to be a lot of difference in size or weight between a remount and a mirrorless-specific lens at those focal lengths. Since EF mount lenses already perform equally well on R bodies, I would think these would as well regardless of what route they take.


Well, for that one lens, yes, but not for the others. they don’t need to specifically be for the Canon. We see a number of lenses designed for Canon, Nikon, Sony, and occasionally another DSLR. Those all have had back focus of about the same amount, so you design for the longest, and the rest fall in line. The same thing here, design for the Sony, and the rest will work as well, with slightly longer mounts.

if you want to take advantage of the better quality possible, and speed, there isn’t a choice, though, leaving Sony out may be required for that, but include the new L, which they’re a member of.


----------



## Xavitxaung (Nov 20, 2019)

Sigma RF 28mm 1.8, 50mm 1.4 Macro, 50mm 1.0, 100-200mm 1.8...


----------



## shawn (Nov 20, 2019)

Sigma is going to have to keep their lenses cheap as chips for RF or they won't sell. I honestly prefer the IQ of my RF 24-240mm over my Sigma 85 Art. If Sigma is that far behind in IQ they're not gonna sell anything unless its cheap.


----------



## SecureGSM (Nov 20, 2019)

shawn said:


> Sigma is going to have to keep their lenses cheap as chips for RF or they won't sell. I honestly prefer the IQ of my RF 24-240mm over my Sigma 85 Art. If Sigma is that far behind in IQ they're not gonna sell anything unless its cheap.


Ok. What was wrong with the 85/1.4 Art again?


----------



## navastronia (Nov 20, 2019)

SecureGSM said:


> Ok. What was wrong with the 85/1.4 Art again?





shawn said:


> Sigma is going to have to keep their lenses cheap as chips for RF or they won't sell. I honestly prefer the IQ of my RF 24-240mm over my Sigma 85 Art. If Sigma is that far behind in IQ they're not gonna sell anything unless its cheap.



Seconded. You didn't like the lens?


----------



## Mistral75 (Nov 20, 2019)

melgross said:


> We’re all assuming, I assume, that these will be new designs, rather than remounted current designs?



If they do with the Canon RF mount what they did with the Sony E and Leica L mounts, they will progressively release RF versions of existing Art prime lenses originally designed for DSLRs and of existing DG DN lenses specifically designed for short-flange (mirrorless) mounts.

In addition, each and every new DG DN lens will be simultaneously announced in Canon RF, Leica L and Sony E mounts .

In other words:

14mm f/1.8 DG HSM | Art
20mm f/1.4 DG HSM | Art
24mm f/1.4 DG HSM | Art
28mm f/1.4 DG HSM | Art
35mm f/1.4 DG HSM | Art
40mm f/1.4 DG HSM | Art
50mm f/1.4 DG HSM | Art
70mm f/2.8 DG Macro | Art
85mm f/1.4 DG HSM | Art
105mm f/1.4 DG HSM | Art
135mm f/1.8 DG HSM | Art

14-24mm f/2.8 DG DN | Art
24-70mm f/2.8 DG DN | Art
35mm f/1.2 DG DN | Art
45mm f/2.8 DG DN | Contemporary

to begin with.


----------



## jtf (Nov 20, 2019)

I have the Sigma Art 50, 85 and 135. Had screwed around with the Sigma USB dock when using them on the 6DII, but set everything back to zeroes to use them adapted on the R, and I haven't touched the dock since. They all focus fast and spot on. The 85 Art with the R's updated eye focusing is outstanding. 

For the EOS R it'll be interesting to see what Sigma does. I can't imagine the Sigma RF mount would have the function ring like Canon? Personally I'd probably only use a Canon zoom. As for prime lenses I expect any Sigma Art RF will be optically excellent so it will probably come down to a cost, performance, features, show down with the Canon equivalent. 

I'm not a pro so I don't need the RF 50 1.2 for $2100, but the rumor here a while back was Canon will not be making an RF 50 1.4, just a 1.8? If Sigma makes a 50 1.4 I'd have to consider it. But if Canon's rumored RF 50 1.8 is anything like the RF 35 1.8 in features, size, IQ and price I'd definitely go with Canon


----------



## dsut4392 (Nov 20, 2019)

jtf said:


> I have the Sigma Art 50, 85 and 135. Had screwed around with the Sigma USB dock when using them on the 6DII, but set everything back to zeroes to use them adapted on the R, and I haven't touched the dock since. They all focus fast and spot on. The 85 Art with the R's updated eye focusing is outstanding.
> 
> For the EOS R it'll be interesting to see what Sigma does. I can't imagine the Sigma RF mount would have the function ring like Canon? Personally I'd probably only use a Canon zoom. As for prime lenses I expect any Sigma Art RF will be optically excellent so it will probably come down to a cost, performance, features, show down with the Canon equivalent.
> 
> I'm not a pro so I don't need the RF 50 1.2 for $2100, but the rumor here a while back was Canon will not be making an RF 50 1.4, just a 1.8? If Sigma makes a 50 1.4 I'd have to consider it. But if Canon's rumored RF 50 1.8 is anything like the RF 35 1.8 in features, size, IQ and price I'd definitely go with Canon



An RF version of their old 50/1.4 Ex is what I really want more than any other lens. Even if all they do is improve the focusing, slap on an RF mount and call it done. All the other modern 50/1.4 or wider options are simply too big and heavy to routinely make it into my bag.


----------



## navastronia (Nov 20, 2019)

jtf said:


> I have the Sigma Art 50, 85 and 135. Had screwed around with the Sigma USB dock when using them on the 6DII, but set everything back to zeroes to use them adapted on the R, and I haven't touched the dock since. They all focus fast and spot on. The 85 Art with the R's updated eye focusing is outstanding.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't the R and RP ignore any custom AFMAs made using the Sigma dock?


----------



## dominic_siu (Nov 21, 2019)

melgross said:


> We’re all assuming, I assume, that these will be new designs, rather than remounted current designs?


I guess Sigma just add an internal mount adapter to their existing lenses to make it as RF mount only but not redesign the lenses


----------



## M. D. Vaden of Oregon (Nov 21, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> Why not just use the current Canon mount with an adapter?
> 
> Has anybody been using current Sigma lenses with the R? I have a macro, but I just realized I haven't tried it yet!



I mostly quit going 3rd party due to incompatibility problems that arose as new Canon bodies became available. I'm mostly going all Canon glass now.

Contrary, my Canon lenses always seem to work perfect from body to body, even when adapting EF to EF-M or to EOS R. No need for docks to screw around with. Just mount, and shoot.


----------



## geffy (Nov 21, 2019)

who wants a sigma lens, tamron maybe, but is it not the whole point of this system using the new canon lenses


----------



## ricardoko (Nov 21, 2019)

navastronia said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't the R and RP ignore any custom AFMAs made using the Sigma dock?



Correct, calibration doesn't matter since dual pixel AF focuses directly on the sensor (vs having a separate AF sensor/chip in dSLRs)


----------



## highdesertmesa (Nov 21, 2019)

Sigma could get a step ahead of Canon here and put the control ring near the mount of the lens across the entire lineup, not just on the telephotos.

I'll be more excited when I see:

RF Zeiss Milvus redesigned to take advantage of RF flange distance
RF Zeiss Loxia
RF Voigtlander APO-Lanthar


----------



## unfocused (Nov 21, 2019)

geffy said:


> who wants a sigma lens, tamron maybe, but is it not the whole point of this system using the new canon lenses


Not for me. While I don't use many third-party lenses, the "whole point" of this system for me is the selection of focus points using the touch screen, the silent shutter, the elimination of AFMA and other characteristics unique to mirrorless. So long as I own DSLRs, I will continue to use and buy EF lenses and adapt them. Because there is no need for AFMA, I'm actually more likely to try a third party lens with mirrorless.


----------



## jtf (Nov 21, 2019)

navastronia said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't the R and RP ignore any custom AFMAs made using the Sigma dock?



I see someone else already replied that you are correct. TBH, I didn't know that, I simply went ahead and undid anything I had done before using them. Learned something new.


----------



## bhf3737 (Nov 21, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> Why not just use the current Canon mount with an adapter?
> Has anybody been using current Sigma lenses with the R? I have a macro, but I just realized I haven't tried it yet!


I use Sigma 60-600mm and 20mm f1.4 regularly on R with the adapter and have not noticed any deficiency there. From AF consistancy perspective, the newer Sigma ART lenses work much better than the older 35 or 50mm ones on Canon bodies including R.


----------



## Joules (Nov 21, 2019)

melgross said:


> Because remounted lenses aren’t a big deal. They won’t perform as well, and will be bulkier than otherwise.


Still, for people that don't want to use an adapter, that might be just fine.

They have E Versions of their DSLR lenses and are beginning to do Mirrorless specific lenses at the moment. Given that they have a mount conversion service, I can't see them releasing only mirrorless versions with RF mount. With the lenses that have the demand, I'm sure they will offer an RF mount version of DSLR lenses.


----------



## Andy Westwood (Nov 21, 2019)

Sigma entering the RF Lens market can only be a good thing, I don’t currently own any Sigma lenses, but I did once have a Sigma lens for my 30D many moons ago.

If I could pick a lens to come over to the RF equivalent from the current Sigma range it might be the Sigma 85mm f1.4 Art and if they built into the lens IS or as Sigma refer to it OS and kept the price reasonable that might put a pebble in the shoe of Canon.

Whilst the new Canon full frame mirrorless bodies have been priced reasonably, I feel the RF lenses are expensive so competition in the lens market can only be a good thing.


----------



## dominic_siu (Nov 21, 2019)

For me, using EF-EOS-R adapter is only a workaround and finally I ditched all EF lenses as I found that the total size of EF lenses plus the adapter is even longer than the corresponding RF lenses (less than 100mm of focal length). For using tele EF lenses on R/RP not a problem.


----------



## M. D. Vaden of Oregon (Nov 21, 2019)

highdesertmesa said:


> Sigma could get a step ahead of Canon here and put the control ring near the mount of the lens across the entire lineup, not just on the telephotos.
> 
> I'll be more excited when I see:
> 
> ...


Or they could get behind. since some others wouldn't want that.

Seems like a great step ahead until we realize opinions are not all the same.

There's a chance Sigma could fare better if they worked more on IS / VC, because even Tamron has that base covered now in various primes like the 35, 45, 90 etc..


----------



## john kriegsmann (Nov 21, 2019)

Good news. Hope Sigma makes light lenses that fit form factor of small mirrorless. Why purchase a light weight RP camera and hang a 2lb Canon 85 mm 1.2 hunk of glass on it ? Sigma 1.4 prime lenses are a little on the heavy side for an RP camera. Tamron makes a line of f1.8 IS lenses that are high quality but lighter weight and hence a better fit for R cameras


----------



## john kriegsmann (Nov 21, 2019)

Canon has introduced a wonderful line of APC and full frame Mirrorless Cameras in their M and RF lines. Canons biggest deficit is in native lenses for both series. In the M series they produce great bodies but cheap plastic slow lenses with F stops ranging from f4-6.3. The M line has converters that allow you to connect EF lenses- which are too big for the tiny M bodies. Their R bodies are bigger and can accommodate most small prime EF lenses of F1.8 to F2 with no problems. Problem is that Canon are introducing only high quality standard zooms and very fast primes, in short very heavy lenses that defeat the purpose of creating a small mobile kit. Even the RF f4 24-105, a well regarded lens looks ridiculously large on a RP body. Fuji is the only mirrorless company that seems to have mastered the art of creating small, fast, high quality lenses that beautifully match up, size wise to their bodies.


----------



## Architect1776 (Nov 21, 2019)

Tom W said:


> Well, looking at the Sigma web site, they do have a new 24-70 f/2.8 DG DN A for the E-mount. Designed specifically for mirrorless. So it stands to reason that it'll some day come in an RF-compatible version.
> 
> I hope Sigma/Tamron/Tokina/et al do not remount Sony e lenses for Canon or Nikon. The much larger mounts of those systems allows for better designs not requiring the huge front elements that a small diameter mount as Sony has (Smaller than the Canon M Mount) requires for faster lenses etc.


----------



## Architect1776 (Nov 21, 2019)

M. D. Vaden of Oregon said:


> I mostly quit going 3rd party due to incompatibility problems that arose as new Canon bodies became available. I'm mostly going all Canon glass now.
> 
> Contrary, my Canon lenses always seem to work perfect from body to body, even when adapting EF to EF-M or to EOS R. No need for docks to screw around with. Just mount, and shoot.



That is what makes Canon unique.
Their vision over 30 years ago is still paying dividends.
I can take an old EF 20-35mm lens, adapt it to the R or M mount and it works as good or better than it did before. Also it works on all EF camers ever made as well 100%.
Try that with any Nikon lens or Minolta (Now Sony) lens of the same era on any of their mirrorless today and with Nikon even many of the F mount cameras. You will not be able to.


----------



## melgross (Nov 21, 2019)

Fran Decatta said:


> I already got the 28-70 f2... hope that sigma doesnt take something out with same IQ and focus, but with less price hahaha. I can't be more happy right now with this lens, actually. I dont have the feel to need anything more, for my work.


With all the talk about Sigma here, I’d like to remind people that while they can be really good, their QC leaves a lot to be desired, while Canon’s is at the other end, with the least variation.


----------



## melgross (Nov 21, 2019)

Mistral75 said:


> If they do with the Canon RF mount what they did with the Sony E and Leica L mounts, they will progressively release RF versions of existing Art prime lenses originally designed for DSLRs and of existing DG DN lenses specifically designed for short-flange (mirrorless) mounts.
> 
> In addition, each and every new DG DN lens will be simultaneously announced in Canon RF, Leica L and Sony E mounts .
> 
> ...


That’s not a “to begin with” list, it’s closer to a final list.


----------



## melgross (Nov 21, 2019)

highdesertmesa said:


> Sigma could get a step ahead of Canon here and put the control ring near the mount of the lens across the entire lineup, not just on the telephotos.
> 
> I'll be more excited when I see:
> 
> ...


I’ve seen reviews of Canon lenses with the control ring adapter, and generally, they don’t like it. Too easy to grab the ring and change something.


----------



## shawn (Nov 21, 2019)

navastronia said:


> Seconded. You didn't like the lens?



I liked it when I used it for the first few months I had it. Now when I look back on my images I see that it's not that great. My style of shooting has kind of evolved and my eye has gotten more critical. I find that Canon glass requires a lot less post processing to get the look I want, even the relatively cheap RF 24-240 is better than the Sigma 85 Art. 

The main problem with the Sigma is that it has a harsh feel to how it renders and the contrast is poor in a lot of scenarios. A lack of contrast is going to hurt image quality because it requires increasing contrast which causes color shifts.... So basically it just isn't for me anymore. (Its on ebay right now actually)

Now that Canon has made the RF 70-200 it is going to be my goto portrait lens.


----------



## Lukas Haupt (Nov 21, 2019)

melgross said:


> I’ve seen reviews of Canon lenses with the control ring adapter, and generally, they don’t like it. Too easy to grab the ring and change something.


That is actually bullshit. You can set that ring, that it is changing selected value just during half-way press back button AF. And that is the time, when you should change the exposure. So in the end, it cannot change accidentely. But I got it. Reviewer unbox camera, set just important things in menu and go shoot. So if you set CR properly, than it is really greta tool. I set it for aperture, because I hate that back dial


----------



## shawn (Nov 21, 2019)

Lukas Haupt said:


> That is actually bullshit. You can set that ring, that it is changing selected value just during half-way press back button AF. And that is the time, when you should change the exposure. So in the end, it cannot change accidentely. But I got it. Reviewer unbox camera, set just important things in menu and go shoot. So if you set CR properly, than it is really greta tool. I set it for aperture, because I hate that back dial



Its sad that reviewers don't do basic research before jumping to conclusions.


----------



## jvillain (Nov 21, 2019)

shawn said:


> I liked it when I used it for the first few months I had it. Now when I look back on my images I see that it's not that great. My style of shooting has kind of evolved and my eye has gotten more critical. I find that Canon glass requires a lot less post processing to get the look I want, even the relatively cheap RF 24-240 is better than the Sigma 85 Art.
> 
> The main problem with the Sigma is that it has a harsh feel to how it renders and the contrast is poor in a lot of scenarios. A lack of contrast is going to hurt image quality because it requires increasing contrast which causes color shifts.... So basically it just isn't for me anymore. (Its on ebay right now actually)
> 
> Now that Canon has made the RF 70-200 it is going to be my goto portrait lens.


It is harsh but that is becuase it is so damn sharp. You see every thing. The reason why it is so sharp is because of the good contrast. I pretty well never sharpen in post some thing I have shot on Art glass. I will occasionally soften up portraits depending on the lighting and what the customer is looking for. 

Some one mentioned Sigma quality control and that is definitly a factor. The first copy of the 50-100 I had wouldn't focus unless it was more than 20' from the subject. Sigma atleast at that time, it may have changed, would not repair under any conditions even if you were willing to pay if you bought your lens from any one other than an "authorised dealer" which meant you were paying atleast 50% more up front. I hope that has changed but I haven't looked. Other than that original 50-100 all my other Sigma lenses have been fine. 

If you live in the US Canon may have the best service going. But I live in Canada and Canon HATES Canada.


----------



## unfocused (Nov 21, 2019)

melgross said:


> I’ve seen reviews of Canon lenses with the control ring adapter, and generally, they don’t like it. Too easy to grab the ring and change something.


Actually I prefer the location of the control ring on adapters to the location on the one RF lens I own (24-105). On the adapter, it's easier for me to locate and know what I am changing. On the RF lens, where it is located up-front, I find myself more likely to accidentally grab it when zooming.


----------



## jdale273 (Nov 21, 2019)

Arod820 said:


> I’ve used my f1.8 zooms on the R with crop, works seamlessly for video. Af at 60fps didn’t work but maybe the firmware fixed that. For photo it does lower your megapixels though


The reason 60fps doesn't work is because you're using a crop (DC) lens. If you were using an actual EF-S lens the 60fps options would be grayed out. Your DC lens is actually EF mount (not EF-S) so the camera doesn't know the image circle won't cover the whole sensor, but it needs the whole sensor when shooting at that frame rate.


----------



## SteveC (Nov 21, 2019)

Lukas Haupt said:


> That is actually bullshit. You can set that ring, that it is changing selected value just during half-way press back button AF. And that is the time, when you should change the exposure. So in the end, it cannot change accidentely. But I got it. Reviewer unbox camera, set just important things in menu and go shoot. So if you set CR properly, than it is really greta tool. I set it for aperture, because I hate that back dial



I'm new enough to photography in general to not have ingrained habits (I have to think about what control to touch to do something). As such, given that aperture is actually adjusted inside the lens with those vanes that silly people think are the shutter, it seems like the logical place for the control to be is on the lens.

If/when I go RF I'll probably use that ring to control the aperture, until I decide I like something else better. Adding the back button AF to the motion is also logical (and a good idea for the reasons you stated) since that's where you'll be getting your "preview" of what the picture will look like.

Of course, that's me theorizing; once I own the camera who knows what I'll end up actually settling on.


----------



## mpeeps (Nov 21, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> I'm hoping for Sigma to release their excellent and affordable 2,8/14-24 WA zoom, unless Canon produces one of those "crazy" UWA primes...


The EF 11-24 with adapter on R is excellent; just as good as on 5dsr. The RF 15-35 is incredible corner to corner wide open.


----------



## melgross (Nov 22, 2019)

Lukas Haupt said:


> That is actually bullshit. You can set that ring, that it is changing selected value just during half-way press back button AF. And that is the time, when you should change the exposure. So in the end, it cannot change accidentely. But I got it. Reviewer unbox camera, set just important things in menu and go shoot. So if you set CR properly, than it is really greta tool. I set it for aperture, because I hate that back dial


Apparently it’s not, though you may think it is. Everybody works differently.


----------



## Cryhavoc (Nov 22, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> Why not just use the current Canon mount with an adapter?
> 
> *Has anybody been using current Sigma lenses with the R*? I have a macro, but I just realized I haven't tried it yet!



I do
I have the Sigma 35mm and 20mm Art lenses and they work perfectly with the adapter. The 35mm did require a lens firmware update to square away an issue, but that addressed an issue that occurred in all Canon cameras and the fix was released before the R came to market. I use the 20mm Art for Astro on the R and the results are pretty darn good. Yeah some coma at the edges, but I expected that.


----------



## AJ (Nov 23, 2019)

Canon has some crazy patents for ultrawides in the R mount. I'm curious to see what Sigma will come up with.


----------



## jedy (Nov 23, 2019)

jvillain said:


> Some one mentioned Sigma quality control and that is definitly a factor. The first copy of the 50-100 I had wouldn't focus unless it was more than 20' from the subject. Sigma atleast at that time, it may have changed, would not repair under any conditions even if you were willing to pay if you bought your lens from any one other than an "authorised dealer" which meant you were paying atleast 50% more up front.


If someone could enlighten, won’t third party lenses for Canon have to be reverse engineered? I did hear Canon aren’t sharing their focusing technology, unlike Sony. I’m only really familiar with third party lenses on Canon DSLR’s, what with their calibration issues and future body compatibility problems. Apart from the calibration issue, largely removed by contrast detect autofocus, I do wonder how third party lenses will fare on Canon R bodies.


----------



## Otara (Nov 24, 2019)

jedy said:


> If someone could enlighten, won’t third party lenses for Canon have to be reverse engineered? I did hear Canon aren’t sharing their focusing technology, unlike Sony. I’m only really familiar with third party lenses on Canon DSLR’s, what with their calibration issues and future body compatibility problems. Apart from the calibration issue, largely removed by contrast detect autofocus, I do wonder how third party lenses will fare on Canon R bodies.



The only concern will be whether they stick with the older EF protocol or whether they try to make full use of the new RF communications options that allow higher communication speeds. I wouldnt be surprised if they just stick to EF as a workaround , as the compromise with this is currently pretty minimal other than for high frame rate/fast AF shooting.


----------



## Architect1776 (Nov 25, 2019)

SteveC said:


> I'm new enough to photography in general to not have ingrained habits (I have to think about what control to touch to do something). As such, given that aperture is actually adjusted inside the lens with those vanes that silly people think are the shutter, it seems like the logical place for the control to be is on the lens.
> 
> If/when I go RF I'll probably use that ring to control the aperture, until I decide I like something else better. Adding the back button AF to the motion is also logical (and a good idea for the reasons you stated) since that's where you'll be getting your "preview" of what the picture will look like.
> 
> Of course, that's me theorizing; once I own the camera who knows what I'll end up actually settling on.



Remember there are shutters in the lens that look like aperture blades, they are called leaf shutters.
As far a control of the aperture being on the body or the lens would be personal preference. I do like the control ring being programmable for that function, even better is that Canon is unique in that your EF and EFs lenses all now have this feature option when adapted to the RF mount. This is amazing and shows innovation and preserving compatibility with all the old lenses as well as enhancing your collection of old lenses.
I have no problem with using the body to adjust aperture even though I learned on old manual lenses with the aperture ring on them.


----------



## SteveC (Nov 25, 2019)

Architect1776 said:


> ...even better is that Canon is unique in that your EF and EFs lenses all now have this feature option when adapted to the RF mount. This is amazing and shows innovation and preserving compatibility with all the old lenses as well as enhancing your collection of old lenses.



That is true _provided_ you buy the adapter with the control ring.

The kits include the adapter without the control ring; I'd happily pay $100 more for a kit that included the adapter with the control ring (that's the price difference between the two adapters when bought by themselves), if/when I step into the R world.


----------



## Architect1776 (Nov 26, 2019)

SteveC said:


> That is true _provided_ you buy the adapter with the control ring.
> 
> The kits include the adapter without the control ring; I'd happily pay $100 more for a kit that included the adapter with the control ring (that's the price difference between the two adapters when bought by themselves), if/when I step into the R world.



Yes, and that is the beauty of the Canon system. No one else offers such an option. Thus keeping the EF lenses as current as possible after over 30 years, pretty good when you consider how technology is advancing. That is why the all digital mount back then allowed for advances with just software vs the others who kept with flippy and inaccurate levers and slow gears were left behind and that is now painfully obvious that their old stable of AF lenses are pretty worthless in spite of the new whiz bang camera they are mounted on where that old AF canon lens works just as good as it ever did and even better.
Actually the adapter with the filter holder is really nice in that lenses with huge front elements or an way of mounting a filter to the front now have that option, another brilliant and innovative idea from a company that "does not innovate".


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 26, 2019)

Architect1776 said:


> Yes, and that is the beauty of the Canon system. No one else offers such an option. Thus keeping the EF lenses as current as possible after over 30 years, pretty good when you consider how technology is advancing. That is why the all digital mount back then allowed for advances with just software vs the others who kept with flippy and inaccurate levers and slow gears were left behind and that is now painfully obvious that their old stable of AF lenses are pretty worthless in spite of the new whiz bang camera they are mounted on where that old AF canon lens works just as good as it ever did and even better.
> Actually the adapter with the filter holder is really nice in that lenses with huge front elements or an way of mounting a filter to the front now have that option, another brilliant and innovative idea from a company that "does not innovate".



Yes! The filter adapter allows me to use a polarizer on my MP-E65mm without worrying about flash reflections.


----------



## Architect1776 (Nov 26, 2019)

Otara said:


> The only concern will be whether they stick with the older EF protocol or whether they try to make full use of the new RF communications options that allow higher communication speeds. I wouldnt be surprised if they just stick to EF as a workaround , as the compromise with this is currently pretty minimal other than for high frame rate/fast AF shooting.



The EF mount has fewer pins as well as the lenses with fewer contacts. My guess this will limit adapting RF protocols.
But it should work wonderfully, fast and at a top level pro requirement for fast action and rugged performance.
Remember this is a 1 series camera.


----------



## john kriegsmann (Dec 5, 2019)

I have an RP and the only native RF lens I have is the macro 35mm f1.8. Great lens and it fits the form factor of the RP perfectly. Hopefully Sigma will not simply convert their fast but heavy lenses like their 35mm f 1.4 Art lens to a RF mount. A lens of that size would be too heavy for my RP. Zeiss is making small light weight Loxia series for the Sony E mount cameras. Fuji is also renowned for making small, lightweight lenses for their mirrorless cameras. These company's have the right idea, the whole idea of lighter, compact mirrorless cameras is to lighten our kits. It is absurd to push huge, expensive fast, heavy lenses like the Canon RF 85mm f l1.2 at customers.


----------



## addola (Jan 17, 2020)

We have seen some crazy patents from Canon recently, but this one is more plausible given that Canon had EF 200mm f/1.8L since many years ago (1988), so why wouldn't we have a 135mm lens that is faster than f/1.8 like the competition (Sony & Sigma)?


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Feb 7, 2020)

The main issue with Sigma has been focus accuracy, I am pretty sure that goes away when we get to mirrorless cameras and no longer needing micro adjustments. 3rd party lenses could become a much better value proposition than before.

Here's hoping the Art 50 and 85 come over fast, these are really good lenses and much cheeper than than Canon(mostly because they are slower).


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 7, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> Yes! The filter adapter allows me to use a polarizer on my MP-E65mm without worrying about flash reflections.


And on the 17mm TSE without the need for a monstrous frontal adapter!


----------



## chrysoberyl (Aug 25, 2020)

Are there any updates as to what Sigma is developing?


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 26, 2020)

chrysoberyl said:


> Are there any updates as to what Sigma is developing?


there was a very good discussion on the subject back in May 2020:









SIGMA to make a major RF mount announcement in the near future [CR1]


I'll say right off the top, SIGMA leaks have always been relatively unreliable. I don't post a lot of SIGMA related rumors because of reliability concerns.



www.canonrumors.com


----------



## chrysoberyl (Aug 26, 2020)

Thank you, SecureGSM. I want to buy a fast 20mm with good coma control. I am sure Sigma will produce some unique, fast lenses (especially since Sigma is taking so long) but realistically, I doubt that an improved 20mm is likely.


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 26, 2020)

chrysoberyl said:


> Thank you, SecureGSM. I want to buy a fast 20mm with good coma control. I am sure Sigma will produce some unique, fast lenses (especially since Sigma is taking so long) but realistically, I doubt that an improved 20mm is likely.


Apparently, the new Sigma 85/1.4 Art DN (Sony E mount) is excellent. smaller, sharper then the old 85/1.4 art, creamy bokeh. with lenses as wide as 20mm on RF mount, there is still likely some room for Improvements... lets wait and see


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 28, 2020)

Sigma Livestream Announcement on August 6th (85mm f/1.4 DG DN Art Lens)

The design ideas, MTF charts, methodologies, process and materials used, presented by Kazuto Yamaki, CEO of SIGMA Corporation, Japan. not strictly relevant to RF mount but certainly is an indication of what we can expect from Sigma lenses specifically designed for the RF mount in a future.


----------



## 3serious (Sep 23, 2020)

I'd love to see a sigma 135 1.8 in RF mount. I am tempted to pick up and adapt their EF mount 135, but I want native glass only moving forward.


----------



## rightslot (Sep 23, 2020)

3serious said:


> I'd love to see a sigma 135 1.8 in RF mount. I am tempted to pick up and adapt their EF mount 135, but I want native glass only moving forward.


3serious,

I certainly agree with your thoughts. I had the Sigma 135 Art for my Nikon Z7 and it was FAB! Now that that EQIP is gone (sold and waiting for R5 :-( ] I REALLY hope they will make a 135 for the R5 and hope it may be smaller. These lenses are getting TOO BIG. 

YES, you cannot cheat physics, but we can engineer to be inherently smaller.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Nov 2, 2020)

I hope to soon see the 105mm macro for RF. I like everything about the 70mm Art, except the fiddly manual focusing.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 2, 2020)

I think Canon spent a lot of effort to make it a patent minefield for anyone to produce RF lenses that can integrate with a R series camera. Its possible to make one mount and operate using EF compatibility but reports say that no one has achieved the RF protocols. That is why Canon is pushing the R series cameras, no competition for true RF lenses.


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 3, 2020)

chrysoberyl said:


> I hope to soon see the 105mm macro for RF. I like everything about the 70mm Art, except the fiddly manual focusing.



I'd like a full spread of proper 1:1 or better macro lenses: 200-ish mm, 100-ish mm, 50-ish mm. 

The 180L is great for in the field with small butterflies, damselflies and other critters that like their personal space. 
A 100mm is great for my backyard, but sometimes space is tight and I need a wider focal lenght. 
The MP-E65mm is great for wider shots, but doesn't do further than 1:1. That is the main reason I bought an RP: to fit European paper wasps in the frame horizontally.
A 100mm f2.8 that can take the RF 2x extender would be great: cheaper than getting 2 lenses and 2:1 magnification at MFD with the extender!


----------



## chrysoberyl (Nov 3, 2020)

Good points! I would like these to be no faster than f/4, to reduce the weight compared to f/2.8. I have almost never used f/2.8 with my macro lenses.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Nov 3, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I think Canon spent a lot of effort to make it a patent minefield for anyone to produce RF lenses that can integrate with a R series camera. Its possible to make one mount and operate using EF compatibility but reports say that no one has achieved the RF protocols. That is why Canon is pushing the R series cameras, no competition for true RF lenses.



Thank you for that insight. For me, Canon needs to push the R's a little harder and provide a nice macro for me to buy in.


----------



## Lucas Tingley (Dec 5, 2020)

I wonder if they can make their 18-35 f1.8 and 50-100mm f1.8?, because of the close flange, because RF lenses look a-lot like EF-S lenses on the mount. If they do that they can start rivaling canon 28-70mm f2 and 14-21mm 1.4


----------



## Lucas Tingley (Dec 5, 2020)

chrysoberyl said:


> Good points! I would like these to be no faster than f/4, to reduce the weight compared to f/2.8. I have almost never used f/2.8 with my macro lenses.


you get 0 depth of field with f2 on my macro 135mm


----------



## Lucas Tingley (Dec 5, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I think Canon spent a lot of effort to make it a patent minefield for anyone to produce RF lenses that can integrate with a R series camera. Its possible to make one mount and operate using EF compatibility but reports say that no one has achieved the RF protocols. That is why Canon is pushing the R series cameras, no competition for true RF lenses.



Rokinon has their 85mm 1.4 for RF mount that everyone wants. You could test that.


----------



## Lucas Tingley (Dec 5, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> And there's only two R cameras. Soon there will be so many RF lenses we won't even need a new camera. Transformation of quantity to quality!


 NOT ANYMORE. YESSSS!!


----------



## Lucas Tingley (Dec 5, 2020)

timmy_650 said:


> I sure hope Tamron just on the bandwagon too. They could really round out the the lens line up. Canon has great top of the line lenses but they are missing the midrange lenses.


 I cannon afford anything above $1000 for a lense unless I really work for it. Canon PLEASE make some midrange lenses


----------



## Lucas Tingley (Dec 5, 2020)

navastronia said:


> Seconded. You didn't like the lens?


 Thirded. I like this lens too. I hope this will be one of the 1st lenses they make


----------

